# Trying To Medicate My Caribe



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, no replies to my last post....guess people are lost like me? Iunno. But I need advice. I bought my bacterial and parasitic medication. Maracyn 2, and prazipro. My question is, do I medicate both same time? He's in a 30 gallon. And he's a 12" caribe. Figured a smaller tank for easier medication. Also, he hasn't eaten for over a week+. Won't even look at food. Still gasps for air constantly. If u had a 12" caribe, sick, from god knows wut? How would u go about it? Need advice soon. Goin to my buddies to medicate him. I'm not experienced at all when it comes to this. Need help thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Why do you think he is sick?... no eating and gasping should be a sign of stress... is there any other (external) sign of sickness, what are your water parameters???


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have another post describing the problem. Its under caribe. He is sick for sure. If u can read that n gimmie ur insight, u have always been reliable in my prior readings. Thanks very much.

Oh, and the yellow discharge jelly stuff....that's another post. Both describe what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Should of added to your last thread instead of making a bunch of threads.
What are your water parameters?


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya sorry about that. But my main tanks params are oknow.
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 40-80
Nitrite-0
Ph- 7.6

The 30 gallon hospital tank has bad water (I kno defeats the purpose, but better that then get eaten)
Ammonia .25
Nitrite .25
Nitrate 40-80
Ph 7.6

But I am doing 5-8 gallon w/cs every day/other day. I just dosed the tank with 1 1/2 teaspoons of prizopro. Added some salt, n I have the temp at about 86 degrees.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya sorry about that. But my main tanks params are oknow.
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 40-80
Nitrite-0
Ph- 7.6

The 30 gallon hospital tank has bad water (I kno defeats the purpose, but better that then get eaten)
Ammonia .25
Nitrite .25
Nitrate 40-80
Ph 7.6

But I am doing 5-8 gallon w/cs every day/other day. I just dosed the tank with 1 1/2 teaspoons of prizopro. Added some salt, n I have the temp at about 86 degrees.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

weekly water changes and treat with some aquarium salt if your not sure what he's sick with. Most fish deaths due to sickness is cause by dianosing with the wrong meds. If hes gasping for air add a air stone into the tank and turn the temp up to 82 which works most of time. When I first got my baby cariba, one of them had a white slime on his body so I treated with MELAFIX and turned the temp up to 82 and he healed within the week. Good luck and hope it goes well for you.


----------

